# '64 Sting Ray LowBoy/ '68 Fleet/Pixie conv



## butnut (May 22, 2020)

Built during the lowrider bike craze of the 90s in Hawaii. I picked up the first copy of Lowrider Bicycle magazine and was blown away. I grew up in the Sting Ray era of the 60s, never saw anything like this before. Loved the low look, the custom paint and panels. But I alway like being different. I wasn't gonna copy the velvet seats and twisted gold parts. Had an idea for a more motorcycle look. Tank is from a Black Phantom, a ton of NOS parts, S2s front and back for the spokey look and to use that chromed Shimano disc up front. Japanese box spring seat, the Schwinn dealer sold a ton of these in the 60s, paperboys loved 'em. I upholstered the seat in leather. Won a lot of shows, and featured in Lowrider Bicycle magazine. Found a rare 20" Fleet. Gave it a Kool Lemon/ White paint job. Half-moon handlebars with checker mirrors and springer front. The fat balloon Typhoon rear tire looks perfect with the Westward front. The 16" Pixie Convertible was built for my son. Kate front drum and shocks, custom seat cover screened by Pete. Sure had fun during that time. Restored over 30 bikes, complete paint and seat kits. Got out of it before Y2K, now I'm retired, I'm starting to get back into it. Glad a few friends have some parts, I found a few here (yay!) and most on eBay. Still kicking myself for selling all my parts for peanuts when I got out. LowBoy is the only one I kept...sleeping in my garage.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 22, 2020)

Those Look Awesome ! Makes me wanna do a low rider bike from a full size. Born in '84 so as teenager I was lowering S10 trucks & blazers ....


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 22, 2020)

The green bike is sick, sick, sick!


----------



## JLF (May 22, 2020)

I love the front disk brake wheel set up on the green bike, and the handlebars, as opposed to the typical ape hangers.  Very cool.


----------



## butnut (May 23, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> The green bike is sick, sick, sick!



Thanks! I remember a few bike shows didn't know what class to put my bike in.


----------

